# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: کپی شدن خودکار برنامه در شبکه

## ammar_moghadam

سلام دوستان عزیز
من تازه عضو شدم داشتم توی تاپیک ها میچرخیدم که یهو این سوال به ذهنم زد اگر کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنون میشم

ی برنامه  با وی بی6 که با وینسوک نوشته شده دارم که میخوام کامپیوترهایی که به شبکه وصل هستن رو شناسایی کنه و بعد خودشو روی کامپیوترها کپی کنه و بعد اجرا بشه....ممنون میشم اگر جواب بدین

----------


## ammar_moghadam

کسی نیست جواب مارو بده...#مدیران عزیز نیستن

----------


## ammar_moghadam

واقعا کسی نیست

----------


## good_boy

کسی راه حلی نداره
بدرد پخش کردن ویروس می خوره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من تازه عضو شدم داشتم توی تاپیک ها میچرخیدم که یهو این سوال به ذهنم زد اگر کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنون میشم
> 
> ی برنامه  با وی بی6 که با وینسوک نوشته شده دارم که میخوام کامپیوترهایی که به شبکه وصل هستن رو شناسایی کنه و بعد خودشو روی کامپیوترها کپی کنه و بعد اجرا بشه....ممنون میشم اگر جواب بدین


پسر جون اگر بتونی عملا همچین کاری بکنی رسماً یعنی گند زدی تو امنیت پروتکل مایکروسافت ویندوز.
و به هزارتا مهندس و دکتر مایکروسافت خندیدی.
دیگه امنیت ویندوز اینقدر هم که بوق نیست که با چندین تا خط کد بیایی برنامه ات را پخش کنی.

برو برو، کمی فکر و تعامل کن

----------

